

Josef Mengele created a town of twins in Brazil - markessien
http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/worldnews/southamerica/brazil/4307262/Nazi-angel-of-death-Josef-Mengele-created-twin-town-in-Brazil.html

======
mad44
This article looks like it leapt right out of a "Fringe" episode.

